# super elle est ou la touche F8 sur un macbook?



## gabrieel (3 Mars 2008)

Hi, 

I need your help!

voila pour des developpements, je suis en train d'installer windows xp sur mon Macbook. bref tout se passe bien (mêm si j'ai galléré pour retrouver bootcamp qui n'était en fait pas installer par défaut), et j'arrive sur windows écran bleu d'installation et tout jusqu'à la license que je dois valider donc en appuyant sur la touche F8 du clavier pour la valider...et il ya pas de touche f8 sur le macbook!

pouvez vous m'aider?

merci d'avance.

G


----------



## iShin (3 Mars 2008)

Entre la touche F7 et F9  

Si tu as un nouveau MacBook c'est la touche Play/Pause.


----------



## gabrieel (3 Mars 2008)

Excellent Merci iShin! ça Marche!


----------



## iShin (3 Mars 2008)

gabrieel a dit:


> Excellent Merci iShin! ça Marche!



Pas de quoi  
Mais tu remarqueras qu'en bas à droite de la touche Play/Pause il y a un petit "F8"


----------



## Larme (4 Mars 2008)

Au passage, sur ton MacBook pour faire un "vrai" F8, comme par eemple pour lancer Exposé, et non pas un "play/pause", il faut maintenir la touche "fn" en même temps 
Idem pour les autres F-machin


----------



## anneee (5 Mars 2008)

Larme a dit:


> Au passage, sur ton MacBook pour faire un "vrai" F8, comme par eemple pour lancer Exposé, et non pas un "play/pause", il faut maintenir la touche "fn" en même temps
> Idem pour les autres F-machin



c'est un réglage que l'on peut modifier dans préférences système/clavier


----------

